# Need help with ideas for a female alien costume!



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Look at the characters from Farscape. There were quite a few female aliens. I'm a big science fiction geek and I can't think of a lot of female aliens. Female characters yes, but not aliens, at least not ones that are recognizably alien. Now there are quite a few that are very alien but not feasible for a costume.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

You could go with Mars Attacks! You just need a dress, a wig, and a crazy way to prop the wig on your head...

http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1_SY317_CR8,0,214,317_.jpg


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Go classic. Metropolis (1927) The first full length sci-fi movie. Go as the maschinenmensch, "Maria" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maschinenmensch

I have no idea how to make it or if you can purchase it somewhere, but it would make a great costume!

-Chef


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Easy: Go as Ripley (Sigourney Weaver) from Alien/Aliens







OR
Difficult: go as the mother Alien from Aliens


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Mars attacks lol love that idea. Or just research alien movies and see what you find. Chose the alien character you like best and go for it


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, fun!

We're doing something similar this year. The theme this year started out as sci-fi, then it got changed to time travel... But most of us are still going with a sci-fi themed costume. And me? I'm going as a character from a short-lived kids' show in the 90s. Anyone else here ever watch Nickelodeon's Space Cases?

I'm certain almost no one will recognize the character or remember the show, but I am STOKED. I wanted to do this costume when I was twelve years old, but didn't have the resources to pull it off.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have plans for a retro styled alien costume in the future. Lots of nice inspiration from the Katy Perry E.T song too, for costuming and makeup. (starts about a minute and a half into the song. )

Also an easy one would be a twi'lekk (source--> https://www.google.com/search?clien...N&tab=wi&authuser=0&ei=smBCUvWKI-X_4AO2ooD4Cw ) You can buy the same lekku I did and paint it skin color and wear anything you want with it. Will look very cool. 

Or how about a conehead? Easy and funny and can wear any clothes--> http://www.wholesalehalloweencostum...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CO_by5DW5bkCFVGi4AodQXwA6w

You can buy a store costume-(these are my favorites, especially Miss martian) -> http://www.crazyforcostumes.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=8669 , http://www.costumeshopper.com/prods/rtp6043.html#.UkJhgIZIWUk http://www.costumecraze.com/SA995.html http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Nova-...1196525075?pt=US_Costumes&hash=item2a30278e13

Marvin the Martian was a fave of mine, even if you have boobs, I think this would look cute. Theres a female version but its poorly made and I think this conveys the character better  http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...ian&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:Marvin the Martian

Couple more costume ideas--> store bought--> http://www.crazyforcostumes.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=6864 , http://www.crazyforcostumes.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=8629

If you want a harder costume that will really wow the crowd, the Diva from 5th Element. Heres a video of a real Diva wearing a costume to perform http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPf2ANjUbrY So awesome. Original singer was Inva Mula-Tchako.

Lastly, the Transformers and Decepticons were alien robots. If its an invasion, you can use the evil ones, there are some nifty costumes out there for females versions.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

kittyvibe's post just reminded me of one I saw at Spirit yesterday - the Purple People Eater!

Some other stuff from the Spirit site: 

the Avatar alien chick http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rbs-neytiri-medium-8-101/

Star Trek's Lt. Uhura, which you could easily turn into a Vulcan woman, or some other ST alien http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/star-trek-11-movie-deluxe-adult-uhura-/

If you're a Whovian... http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/el-tardis-dress-adult-sm-md/ (Actually, _*I*_ want this!)

Oh, this one is fun... http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ch-alien-queen-robe-adult-md/

Even if you didn't want to drop this kind of cash for a full costume like these, they might give you some inspiration!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

If I were looking for inspiration on a female alien costume I would do a search for Katy Perry's Alien and watch the video too. I loved her alien costume when she was on American Idol it had lights. She has several different female alien costumes that have very cool elements that could be combined. Can't wait to see what you decide on. If you are looking to add lights to your costume -- I have used the lights from Save on Crafts and they gave a great effect.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I have 3 words for ya. "Green Slave Girl" from Star trek.  

No sewing required, just green paint. (I am kidding, but it would be easy to make.) Good luck with your search.


----------

